
PyParallel - bhy
http://pyparallel.org/
======
zelphirkalt
I would assume, that the cost for parallelization in Python is memory, to spin
up more runtimes, VMs, instances or whatever, to enable the scale-up. However,
not a single mention of RAM usage, visible at quick glance, on the whole page?
Seems like only the good parts are presented.

------
photon-torpedo
Last commit almost 4 years ago. Looks abandoned.

